# Lamb leg



## natej (Dec 18, 2017)

Evening all

Sunday afternoon rolled around and time for some Lamb! Grabbed a leg from the grocery store for $4.50 per lb

Rubbed up with some SPOG, rosemary & thyme and smoked at 250 over mesquite for a couple hours till it reached an internal temp of 145 and rested for 20mins. Mesquite is a strong flavor yes but I find its earthiness goes really well with lamb

Heres a few pics


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks awesome !!!  I'd eat it....


----------



## pabeef (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks great there is not much better than smoked lamb. I have to wait for a couple of weeks  before I can do another one. I have 3 lambs going in to get harvested on January 9 still looking for new ideas on what to do with the trim . We do brats , ground, and gyro meat. 
PABEEF


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks GREAT!!!.  Beautifully done.
What was the starting weight of the leg??  Couldn't have weighed too much if it inly took 2 hours at 250 degrees.
Gary


----------



## natej (Dec 19, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks GREAT!!!.  Beautifully done.
> What was the starting weight of the leg??  Couldn't have weighed too much if it inly took 2 hours at 250 degrees.
> Gary



Thankyou sir!.. i didnt actually count the hours but it was more like around 4 hours.. starting weight before trimming some fat off was 6.8lbs


----------

